# Fist



## Elfan (Apr 1, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is a standard way for a western boxer to make a fist, both with and without the glove?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2003)

You mean, how the thumb is placed and such?


----------



## Elfan (Apr 11, 2003)

Ya order they curl the fingers in, where they place the thumb, what part they strike with, how a boxing glove effects all this etc.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Does anyone know?


----------

